# Wheel arches - plastic type



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Going to be giving my car a real thorough cleaning hopefully within the next few weeks. This will include a 'detail' of the wheel arches. The front ones on my car are plastic and I intend to detar and clean with apc, however, I don't have a product to seal all my hard work in. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Are they black, if they are I use this stuff, had really good results and lasts quite a while. Carplan. you might be able to get it on the 3 for 2 offer as well


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Are they black, if they are I use this stuff, had really good results and lasts quite a while. Carplan. you might be able to get it on the 3 for 2 offer as well


How long is a while lol?

Ideally I want something that will last at least a couple of months.

Thanks for the help. More suggestions welcome


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

TBH I only used it about 3 weeks ago when I took the alloys off for a good clean. Did the car yesterday and the Carplan was still looking good though, nice and black.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Bare Bones by Chemical guys, clean the arches and everything in it and then spray this stuff on and use a paint brush to even out, it's very good stuff..

Kev


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

As above barebones , really nice finish on arches.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Buy a plastic paint restorer spray can, wash and dry and spray on the mud guards they will be black and deeper.


----------



## blacktar (Feb 28, 2011)

any ideas for the liners on a audi a4, not plastic more mat like, cheers


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

100 % Chemical guys bare bones


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I used to use CG Bare Bones but prefer Espuma RD50 or CarPro PERL :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

AG Vinyl and Rubber care. You can apply it while the arch is still damp as well and leave to dry to a nice semi-mat finish (dont put so much on that it drips onto the tire treads tho - this goes for any dressing). Cant comment on durability as I don't do many miles

RE-Carpet liners, APC and a toilet brush is what I use on the fiesta along with a good blasting with the pressure washer


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice!

Got myself some bare bones, will report back after the big detail  Really hoping the weather holds up as I've taken time off work to do it :/


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

If you want a couple of months then you'll need something besides the normal plastic dressing. After thoroughly cleaning you could use AF Revive, Ultima UTTG, Wolf's Trim Coat, Carpro DLUX, Gtechniq C4. Those are listed in order of durability. The arches won't stay clean and new looking for long, but these products will make them 'look' cleaner. I use Carpro PERL for everyday details.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DJBAILEY said:


> If you want a couple of months then you'll need something besides the normal plastic dressing. After thoroughly cleaning you could use AF Revive, Ultima UTTG, Wolf's Trim Coat, Carpro DLUX, Gtechniq C4. Those are listed in order of durability. The arches won't stay clean and new looking for long, but these products will make them 'look' cleaner. I use Carpro PERL for everyday details.


IMO The last two are wrong order, DLUX is more durable than new formula C4.

PERL is good for this if you clean and top it up regularly, being water based clean arches, rinse, while still wet spray PERL in arch and it will dry nicely dressed.
Autosmart Finish works similarly.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I didn't realize that C4 has a new formula. I've been only using DLUX for the last 6 months. Cheaper, bigger bottle, seems to spread farther, darkens better and beads just as well. Never done a long term side by side but I have several cars out there where I have applied DLUX or C4 and I'll have to compare them when they return for a detail. I want to give the 22ple trim coating a try also.

In fact I put a layer of DLUX on top of 1 yr old C4 on my father's Subaru Outback and it improved the look even more. Seems to have bonded okay.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Started the car today. Done two arches. Dressed with bare bones. Little disappointed that it doesn't "dress" the plastic very well, however seems to repel water well.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Carplan one you were first given link for is great but messy on application yoiu need gloves.

However it lasts months and months and months, outlasting many others including D-Lux.

In fact 8 months and still going on a roof box i have been testing on.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

That's interesting. Just goes to show, sometime most expensive is not best!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Is DLUX on the roof box aswell?


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Is DLUX on the roof box aswell?

Yep,, it is 


Carplan is perfect for arches, ,, I use colli 845 for arches,,


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> Is DLUX on the roof box aswell?


Sure is.... although not much of it left very patchy and not a patch on the carplan black wax.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Keep meaning to update this. 

Used bare bones when I detailed my car a few weeks back - what a load of ****e!!

I degreased, iron xd, tardisd, and washed my wheel arch liners then used bare bones. It hardly dressed the plastic at all and the next week when washing, discovered it has washed away altogether 1/10 product!


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma Dasheen, susposed to be used for interior but works great on any exterior black plastic.


----------



## PJJC (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm a Carplan user - FORD KA with lots of plastic bumpers (front and rear) and front wheel arches on my MONDEO and its awesome. My neighbour uses it on his van and it lasts ages. Looks great on tyres as well.

Yes you have to use a brush to apply but I also wipe over with a cloth and it covers a large area.


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Carpro PERL for me


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Autosmart high style for me


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

vroomtshh said:


> Autosmart high style for me


Same ere:thumb: just spray on after cleaning.......done:thumb:


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Carplan black wax,,, beats them all


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

I've been using Carplan black wax for years now, its still the same bottle I bought the first time round as I don't use it often as my cars tend not to have many black plastics. It is very messy on application and it is important to wipe off any excess otherwise you will have streaks all over the car. Remember with this product a little goes a long way. You kind of need to apply it like paint in that if you get it on the bodywork it needs to be removed straight away and even then instead of being removed it tends to spread around more. It is a good product though and really brings out the plastics


----------

